

Show HN: Slackdone – Track daily progress, in Slack (barren launch page) - cjbarber
http://www.slackdone.com/

======
cjbarber
[Yes, I realize this is just a launch page]

A friend and I have been playing around with this chat bot for a bit, and
wondered if it would have broader appeal to teams that run on slack.

We are thinking about things like moving 1-1s to slack, weekly goal updates,
etc.

If you're on a team and would want to use it, put in an email and one of us
will contact you and get you set up ASAP.

As I said at the top, apologies for the barren-ness of the launch page. I was
lazy with the launch page.

Feel free to add questions here.

I think it's a cool little bot that is also an interesting concept. Do you
agree?

